# Jasper - 3 yr old Ragdoll Needs Forever Home



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Name: Jasper
Colour/Pattern: Seal Colourpoint 
Age: 3 years old 
Sex: Male Neuter 
Location: North West
Contact: Anne
[email protected]

*About Jasper*
Jasper has had a very unsettled couple of years before coming to the Group. Having now been neutered and fully vaccinated this lovable boy is just waiting for a permanent loving home where he feels he can get the fuss and adoration he deserves!

Jasper adores the company of people and will headbutt for England wanting more and more fuss  give him a belly rub and he is in heaven! Whilst with his present foster carer he has been learning to sleep in a bed, play  especially with wand teasers and loves batting a ball around. He adores being groomed and is a real character.

However Jasper does NOT get on with other cats and therefore must go to a household with no other cats. We feel a household where there is someone around part or most of the day would be ideal and preferably someone who has some experience of handling cats.

If you feel you would like to be adopted by Jasper please contact Anne.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww bless him , what a darling, fingers crossed he finds a home soon. Do feel free to post him on our site


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just bumping this one up - this boy would really shower any prospective adopter with all his love and affection. He must be an only cat though!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

He is gorrrrgeous!

I have my raggie already though ChinaBlue :001_wub:, and with three other cats poor Jasper would not be happy, but hopefully a loving home for him soon!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is such a loving boy - he has to stay in a foster pen at the moment and his foster carer spends ages with him but he barricades the door (lays across it) when she goes to leave - he doesn't want to be on his own (he does have a radio etc in with him!). He is a real lap cat - a very affectionate boy.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww bless him what a cutie, fingers crossed he won't be waiting too long for his forever home to come along


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

just bumping this boy back up


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll keep bumping him up on the hour!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you both ladies! We have had an enquiry about him from a lady who sounds great (she saw him on here I think!) and we are now awaiting a homecheck. Will keep you updated. I have a soft spot for this boy - for all the homes he has been shunted around he is so soppy and is going to make a fantastic pet!


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

He sounds a beauty. 

I wish I could have him.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

fingers, toes and paws all crossed here for him


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Thank you both ladies! We have had an enquiry about him from a lady who sounds great (she saw him on here I think!) and we are now awaiting a homecheck. Will keep you updated. I have a soft spot for this boy - for all the homes he has been shunted around he is so soppy and is going to make a fantastic pet!


Here's hoping for the little baby!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Bumping this little one up


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

anymore interest in him yet. i cant believe he hasnt gone yet, being as he prefers to be an only cat, i thought it would be easier to rehome him


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

We are just awaiting a homecheck - bit it may be a week or so before this is sorted. Meanwhile he and the foster carer are still working through the Lord of the Rings trilogy on DVD (He prefers DVD to radio!!)


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

if you need help to find someone willing to do the home check just let us know


----------



## catweazle (Oct 13, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> We are just awaiting a homecheck - bit it may be a week or so before this is sorted. Meanwhile he and the foster carer are still working through the Lord of the Rings trilogy on DVD (He prefers DVD to radio!!)


...............................


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Alas the potential adopter's circumstances have changed and is unable to take Jasper so he is still looking for his forever home. This lad is such a darling - he will make a fantastic pet for someone though we must stress he really doesn't like other cats!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Alas the potential adopter's circumstances have changed and is unable to take Jasper so he is still looking for his forever home. This lad is such a darling - he will make a fantastic pet for someone though we must stress he really doesn't like other cats!


poor Jasper I'm so surprised he isn't settled in a new home yet


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

What a beautiful cat! Whilst I could offer the cat free home, alas I work full time and we have two (cat friendly) Springers
:001_wub:
I'd be hammering the door down if I thought I'd pass the criteria...he's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Latest photos taken by his foster carer this morning


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Potential home found...YAY!


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Potential home found...YAY!


oooh good paws crossed for jasper


----------



## kattymadchris (Nov 4, 2011)

i hope he will be very happy........however i am still on the look out


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome to my world lol


----------



## kattymadchris (Nov 4, 2011)

hi raggie doll
......your baby looks absolute gorgeous........quite similar in feature and colouring to my cleo.
Sadly recently gone to the rainbow.......:crying:
after 23 1/2 years.

she will be sadly missed and has left a bid whole in my heart. 
god-bless mummies little girl.
xxxx


----------

